# Dialing in a grinder



## Jonathan007 (Aug 15, 2012)

Im sure this has been covered before so forgive me if so.

What is the procedure for dialing in a grinder?

Sent from my GT-P5210 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

It varies slightly depending on how the grinder is adjusted but basically you want go try and fix all other variables- dose, distribution and tamp. Then you want to aim for your desired extraction over 25-30s. A good starting point is 1.6xdose. If you get too much out in the time you need to fine the grind and try again, too little out then coarsen. It takes practice to get the tamp and distribution the same every time. An accurate set of scales helps with the dosing.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Jonathan007 said:


> Im sure this has been covered before so forgive me if so.
> 
> What is the procedure for dialing in a grinder?
> 
> Sent from my GT-P5210 using Tapatalk 2


Usually it involves crying.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Bit late to explain , but have a look at this clip , and people am sure will post more helpful replies tomorrow morning

http://www.seattlecoffeegear.com/learn/videos-home/steam-and-brew/how-to-dial-in-coffee-grinder


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Try this to start

http://www.seattlecoffeegear.com/learn/videos-home/steam-and-brew/how-to-dial-in-coffee-grinder


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

keeping it simple.....

dialling in is getting the grind setting correct to acheive the the correct pour, for example 18grams ground, put in portafilter, tamped evenly and to the correct prssure, then extracting 28 gram shot weight over 27 seconds (simple hey)

however a good starting point with any grinder is to find your zero point, you do this by advancing or closing the burrs togther until they just touch, then backing off slightly so they are not touching. This is the zero point ( the point at which the grinder will grind beans at its finest setting) and should produce coffee grinds for turkish coffee i.e very fine.

Next you need to find espresso settings, so on a mazzer for example it would be pretty much the default tab on the grind adjustment collar pointing toward the v shape at the very front top of the grinder. (still with me?) although this depends on the wear on the burrs.....

To dial a bean in you just adjust finer or coarser from this point. so dose 18 grams, tamp evenly, load into machine press the brew button or pull lever and time how long it takes for a 28 gram extraction. If it is less than 27 seconds then you need to grind finer, if more then coarser. Once you hit the magic numbers 18g in 28 g out 27 secs then your grinder and bean are dialled in.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> keeping it simple.....
> 
> dialling in is getting the grind setting correct to acheive the the correct pour, for example 18grams ground, put in portafilter, tamped evenly and to the correct prssure, then extracting 28 gram shot weight over 27 seconds (simple hey)
> 
> ...


I knew someone could word it better than me.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

not better dude just different you covered the points


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Get yourself some beans , as urban said on another thread ,perhaps 500-1kg of a good beans . This means your not chopping an changing beans when your dialling in ( as different beans will need different setting ). Changing beans 250g into a different one can be frustrating for a new comer.my advice don't buy poor quality supermarket beans to dial in, as when you buy something you want to drink , you will have to change the grind again.

If it's the first time be prepared to waste some coffee , ,although you have great advice on here so and don't worry about it,it won't be much . It's a new skill you will get it really quickly .


----------

